# NHL 06/07 Season



## Paul B

Predictions?

Favorite teams? 

Likes/Dislikes? 
Come on people..4 days till the start of the season!!:boing2: 

My top ten predictions:

1. The league will keep up it's tight reign on obstruction penalties..leading to a couple more early retirements _a la_ Brett Hull.

2. The big A.O. will win the scoring title.

3. The Blackhawks *will* make the playoffs. But won't go anywhere.

4. Jagr will quit whining.

5. Sid "The Kid" Crosby will finally man up and quit with the Botox lip
    injections.

6. Ken Hitchcock will choke on a ham sandwich.

7. Gary Bettman will finally get those elevator shoes.
8. Detroit will finish dead last in the central division.:flame: 

9. Steve Sullivan+Paul Kariya+Jason Arnott= Nashville wins division.

10. Ottawa will once again be a flash in the pan.

You heard it here on MT first,folks.:ultracool


----------



## mrhnau

Paul B said:


> Predictions?
> 
> Favorite teams?
> 
> Likes/Dislikes?
> Come on people..4 days till the start of the season!!:boing2:
> 
> My top ten predictions:
> 
> 1. The league will keep up it's tight reign on obstruction penalties..leading to a couple more early retirements _a la_ Brett Hull.
> 
> 2. The big A.O. will win the scoring title.
> 
> 3. The Blackhawks *will* make the playoffs. But won't go anywhere.
> 
> 4. Jagr will quit whining.
> 
> 5. Sid "The Kid" Crosby will finally man up and quit with the Botox lip
> injections.
> 
> 6. Ken Hitchcock will choke on a ham sandwich.
> 
> 7. Gary Bettman will finally get those elevator shoes.
> 8. Detroit will finish dead last in the central division.:flame:
> 
> 9. Steve Sullivan+Paul Kariya+Jason Arnott= Nashville wins division.
> 
> 10. Ottawa will once again be a flash in the pan.
> 
> You heard it here on MT first,folks.:ultracool



I'll still be pulling for my Hurricanes 

Detroit dead last? Are these your top anti-predictions? LOL

I liked last season. Games seemed much faster and high scoring. I like the end of ties too. I kind of enjoyed seeing the new end zone lining, keeping the goalie in the box. I hated seeing them go out to the corners and dumping it deep.


----------



## Lisa

OH  GAWD  IS   IT  THAT  TIME  AGAIN!!!!

:shrug:


----------



## Paul B

mrhnau said:


> Detroit dead last? Are these your top anti-predictions? LOL


 

Pay the man,Shirley.:ultracool 

I am completely geeked about our chances,though. We look like an actual hockey team so far. Of course..our first game at Nashville will tell volumes about how far we actually went this off-season. Look for me to be in here on Friday for some unabashed gloating or sobbing.LOL

And yes,Lisa..it is that time again. WOO-HOO..let's go Hawks!!:highfive: 

BTW..can't they legally revoke your Canadian citizenship for not liking hockey? 

It's kinda like they would pull my CBH card if I didn't talk smack about Detroit.:uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa

Paul B said:


> And yes,Lisa..it is that time again. WOO-HOO..let's go Hawks!!:highfive:
> 
> * BTW..can't they legally revoke your Canadian citizenship for not liking hockey? *
> 
> It's kinda like they would pull my CBH card if I didn't talk smack about Detroit.:uhyeah:



Nah...my government never comes through on its promises or its threats.


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:


> Nah...my government never comes through on its promises or its threats.


 

Just like all governments


----------



## Paul B

Lisa said:


> Nah...my government never comes through on its promises or its threats.


 
Sounds like Blackhawk management.:lfao:


----------



## bydand

Lisa said:


> Nah...my government never comes through on its promises or its threats.



Plus with only 32 million people the Canadian Gov. needs all the GST, PST, and other taxes it can get it's paws on, NOBODY is getting the boot.   LOL


----------



## bydand

Paul B said:


> 8. Detroit will finish dead last in the central division.:flame:



AAAAHHHH, die, die, die.  That's sacreligious you know :uhyeah:.  As a Detroit fan for the past 35-40 years I have to argue with that statement, even though I think you may be closer to the truth that I would like to admit.  I think Yaz leaving the ice and headed for the offices is going to leave a BIG hole in the team and we will pay for it this year.


----------



## Lisa

bydand said:


> Plus with only 32 million people the Canadian Gov. needs all the GST, PST, and other taxes it can get it's paws on, NOBODY is getting the boot.   LOL



LMAO, you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Paul B

bydand said:


> AAAAHHHH, die, die, die. That's sacreligious you know :uhyeah:. As a Detroit fan for the past 35-40 years I have to argue with that statement, even though I think you may be closer to the truth that I would like to admit. I think Yaz leaving the ice and headed for the offices is going to leave a BIG hole in the team and we will pay for it this year.


 
:jediduel: I see we have a problem,then. You know the drill....just sit in the 300 level when you get here,will ya? I'm sick of explaining the new rules to "Diehard" Dead..er..Redwings fans sitting in the 100's. 

Seriously,though..I think you guys have nothing to worry about. Ya still have Datsyuk and Zetterburg up front..not to mention Cheli (traitor)..and Lindstrom on D and oh yeah..some of the best goalies ever..I'm sure you'll be fine. Did Shanni end up somewhere else? I haven't heard much about him this year...just wondering.


----------



## mrhnau

Yay! Tonight is the start! yay!

I'm planning on watching the banner hanging tonight in Raleigh. Should be fun! I realize a repeat is unlikely, but hey, a guy can dream :ultracool

I'm so glad hockey is back! yay!


----------



## wee_blondie

Paul B said:


> BTW..can't they legally revoke your Canadian citizenship for not liking hockey?


Only reason I got my Canuck cittizenship was because I'm a hockey nut!!

Woohoo!  Go Flames!!!!!!!!!!!!

:flame:


----------



## Paul B

Hell of a game last night,MrH..too bad they had to give it up in the SO but what a first game for Carolina.:ultracool 

Hey Wee..the Flames are looking tough with that big help coming on offense from Tanguay..they're gonna be hard to stop.

As for me..tonight's the night. Let's go Hawks!!!!:highfive: artyon: :boxing:


----------



## wee_blondie

Paul B said:


> Hey Wee..the Flames are looking tough with that big help coming on offense from Tanguay..they're gonna be hard to stop.[end quote]
> 
> This year....gotta be!  Cheated in '04; missed out badly in '06.....
> 
> Thank god for the inter-web thingy, its the only way I can keep up without watching games at 4am!  Only thing I'm missing is a case canadian; *sigh* oh well, carlsberg it is!!
> :cheers:
> 
> Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Paul B

http://msn.foxsports.com/nhl/standings


Hmm..looks like Nashville's taking a beating. Heehee.:angel: 

Carolina as well..What gives MrH?

Leafs are looking tough..always a good thing when an original 6 team is on top. Their O is tied for 3rd in the NHL?!!! *gulp*

Flames are .500 Stupid Minnesota.

As for me and mine..look for tonight's game as the one when we take over the central. 

LETS GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## Tames D

DUCKS !! Shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## Paul B

Paul B said:


> .....
> As for me and mine..look for tonight's game as the one when we take over the central.
> 
> LETS GO HAWKS!!!


 
We were Horrible tonight. Back to reality for this kid. :disgust:


----------



## wee_blondie

D'OH!!!!  How did we lose to Toronto???????????   

C'mon Flames, the warm-up is over - time for some action!

Montreal next - lets show the Frenchies how its done!  :flame:


----------



## mrhnau

Paul B said:


> Carolina as well..What gives MrH?



I dunno man... took them a while to shift into gear it seems! It's awfully hard to repeat in the NHL. They won their last two, so hopefully they woke out of their slumber.

I doubt they will be coming out of the East. Last time they went to the Cup ('02), they followed up with a miserable season that got Maurice fired. I just hope they don't do something similar!


----------



## Paul B

I hear ya there. Repeating is darn near impossible nowadays,especially with some clutch guys on other teams.

Buffalo,Stars,and stupid Minni...all undefeated so far..who'd a thunk it?

Buffalo is looking tough. Good Gawd. I caught a game the other night on CI and they were flyin'. I think Lindy and Co. have a bitter taste in their mouth after last season's last minute let-down. I'm picking them right now to come out of the East this year..they are hungry *NOW*..sorry MrH. 

Wee..go kick those Flames in the rear!!! What's up with Tanguay and Iggy? Do thy even have a point yet? Jeesh!!

Tonight we have the Av's. We'll probably win this one and continue to lose to fellow bottom-dwellers.

Business as usual for the Hawks.:mrtoilet:  

How can you lose to St. Lou and frickin' take apart the much-bally-hood Pred's team? Huh?Huh? Answer me ya high-priced no heart bums!!!! (what no red-faced-hair-pulling out-smilies? I'll just settle for this,then.) :tantrum: :disgust:


----------



## mrhnau

Paul B said:


> Buffalo is looking tough. Good Gawd. I caught a game the other night on CI and they were flyin'. I think Lindy and Co. have a bitter taste in their mouth after last season's last minute let-down. I'm picking them right now to come out of the East this year..they are hungry *NOW*..sorry MrH.



9-1 last night against the Flyers. Good gawd! LOL

Maybe there is something to your claims


----------



## wee_blondie

GAAAADZEUUKS!!!

We lost again??  Where's the D that we know and love??   

Sounds like Montreal played a pretty good game though.  Shame about Downey getting KO'd - but thats what happens when you mess with the man....

Kipper did well though, but he always does :ultracool 

Hows your team doing??


----------



## mrhnau

Nedved got canned! :O


----------



## Paul B

Whoa. Nedved was frickin waved?!!!?!!?!! 

I bet he didn't see that one coming. Bobby C doesn't like to mess around though..and I bet Ken Hitchcock also had a big say in that. I bet he's going to be snatched up quickly. *come to Chicago..we need Center's*

Hey Wee..Our team is off to a 3-2 start..the best since 1998-99. That man in my avatar is a huge reason. I think he's still leading the NHL in points. Now if only our other players could pick it up. I also really liked Downey when he played for the Hawks. Unfortunately his skill is nowhere near the size of his yap.LOL.

I'd also take the Kipper over crappybulin anyday.


----------



## wee_blondie

Paul B said:


> Unfortunately his skill is nowhere near the size of his yap.LOL.


 
.....as is the case with most men......


----------



## Paul B

wee_blondie said:


> .....as is the case with most men......


 
:uhohh: :whip1: 

Right for the jugular..eh wee?:lol2:


----------



## mrhnau

Paul B said:


> Buffalo is looking tough. Good Gawd. I caught a game the other night on CI and they were flyin'. I think Lindy and Co. have a bitter taste in their mouth after last season's last minute let-down. I'm picking them right now to come out of the East this year..they are hungry *NOW*..sorry MrH.



Rematch of the Conferance finals tonight! Canes vs Sabres. Should prove interesting! I'll try and catch this one if I can! woot!


----------



## Paul B

Go Canes!! Buffalo's gotta give sometime..jeesh!

We're taking on the Stars tonight,should be a good measuring stick to see if we really are that good. 

Let's Go Hawks!!!:highfive:


----------



## Jeff L

I'm glad I found this thead. Being a Buffalo fan, you all know how I'm feeling so far this year.


I just hope we don't lose to the Habs tonight, since they guaranteed victory against us.


Anyway, good call on number six man. Eerily accurate.


----------



## mrhnau

Paul B said:


> Buffalo's gotta give sometime..jeesh!



Are you sure? LOL


----------



## Paul B

Gah..I don't know man. They are incredible so far.

A big welcome to fellow NHL hockey fan Jeff!! :wavey: 

As for me..I can't take much more of this http://www.chicagoblackhawks.com/news/news.asp?story_id=3468

or this   http://www.chicagoblackhawks.com/news/news.asp?story_id=3466


  :vu:  :barf: 

So much for all those high-priced free agents. Bleh.


----------



## Brother John

WICHITA THUNDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.wichitathunder.com/

Your Brother
John


----------



## Lisa

Hey Everyone! :wavey:  Just thought I would mention in this thread as well that if your team isn't doing well, it is ALL MY FAULT!

Sorry for the intrusion..carry on!  Bye for now! :wavey:


----------



## Paul B

Brother John said:


> WICHITA THUNDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.wichitathunder.com/
> 
> Your Brother
> John


 

Ice hockey is Ice Hockey. 

Good to see you in here,Brother John!

Whose farm team are they?


----------



## Jeff L

Paul B said:


> A big welcome to fellow NHL hockey fan Jeff!! :wavey:http://


 

So much for Niinimaa's guaranteed win against my Sabres tonight. Swing and a miss on that one!


----------



## Brother John

Paul B said:


> Ice hockey is Ice Hockey.
> 
> Good to see you in here,Brother John!
> 
> Whose farm team are they?


wow....
a bit embarased.......I don't know.
I searched their website, and can't find out.

hmmm....now I need to do some research.

Confession: I'm a New Hockey fan! ((But: my wife, 8 yr old son and 5 yr old daughter are already HOOKED!! What did my son want for his birthday? A "THUNDER" jersey with Jason Duda's signature...[team capt.].))
We go EVERY chance we get and always end up Hoarse from the yelling and screaming, it's great!! 
....kinda scared though....my CUTE little 5 year old daughter turned to me and said after last Friday night, when we gave the BOOOOT to the Tulsa Oilers at a home game...
"Daddy, I wanna be the Go-Lee (it's how she says it)...cuz I could stop the puck Every Time!! Just like Laplante."

I can just see it...
the prettiest girl around
give or take a few teeth.



Your Brother
John


----------



## wee_blondie

Lisa said:


> Hey Everyone! :wavey: Just thought I would mention in this thread as well that if your team isn't doing well, it is ALL MY FAULT!
> 
> Sorry for the intrusion..carry on! Bye for now! :wavey:


 
Aha....just as i suspected......  %-} 

The flames seem to be fizzling out this season  :flushed:


----------



## mrhnau

wee_blondie said:


> Aha....just as i suspected......  %-}
> 
> The flames seem to be fizzling out this season  :flushed:



Season is very young still... can't tell for sure  Give it some time...


----------



## Paul B

I'm glad to hear you're a new "convert" Br. John...Hockey is the best game ever played. 

As for Jeff..I am hoping they can get it done for number 10 and 11..that would really be something. Briere and Afinogenov are too damn fast. They were skating circles around Le Montreal last night.

Wee...Always have hope,it's still early..and the trades will start soon. 

As a long-suffering Blackhawk fan that's going to be on my tombstone.


----------



## wee_blondie

Yeah I know its still early but its frustrating when you know they can do better!  I will try to have patience.....Like my dad said:

"Expect nothing and you'll never be disappointed"

Think i'm gonna have THAT on my tombstone!


----------



## Paul B

wee_blondie said:


> Yeah I know its still early but its frustrating when you know they can do better! I will try to have patience.....Like my dad said:
> 
> "Expect nothing and you'll never be disappointed"
> 
> Think i'm gonna have THAT on my tombstone!


 
I feel your pain,Wee. Last night we were roundly trounced. 5-0. 

Bleh. I don't know if I can take another season of this Hawk's horror show on ice.


----------



## bydand

How are my beloved Redwings doing?  Living up here in the Northeast all I hear about are the blasted Bruins.  I should die before rooting for them!  I also love to watch college hockey, High school hockey, pee wee hockey, oh lets just say, if it is on ice, has a puck, and sticks I'll watch it.


----------



## crushing

bydand said:


> How are my beloved Redwings doing? Living up here in the Northeast all I hear about are the blasted Bruins. I should die before rooting for them! I also love to watch college hockey, High school hockey, pee wee hockey, oh lets just say, if it is on ice, has a puck, and sticks I'll watch it.


 
Redwings, not doing so good.  I think the University of Maine has a decent hockey program.  You may want to check out the Black Bears.


----------



## bydand

Oh, several of us go down a couple of times a season.  They have a great program and the fans are awsome.


----------



## Paul B

Standings

They're getting warmed up,I think.

Maine has a very good hockey program..I'd definitely check it out.


----------



## wee_blondie

OMG: It gets worse....

I mean c'mon, Minnesota??? Even their team name sucks!  Gotta keep the faith.....!!

PS love the bunny Paul!  Very cute.


----------



## Paul B

wee_blondie said:


> PS love the bunny Paul! Very cute.


 

Thanks Wee!  

We've *gotta* get it done tonight! Jeesh! Have to kick Philly while their down and take advantage of all the front-office blunders.

On a brighter note..Tuomo Ruutu's back in the lineup..WoooHooo' Now let's see if he can stay injury free for a game or two.

Let's Go Hawks!!!


----------



## wee_blondie

So, tell me tell me.... Whats been happening lately?  I've been in a black hole for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## Paul B

Well Wee...The Blackhawks have taken their usual November nosedive. If anything,my being a Hawks fan means being a glutton for punishment.:barf: 

Anyhoo... Standings

It looks like our teams are doing great! Bleh..here's one on me to take the edge off.:drinkbeer


----------



## bydand

Sorry about your Blackhawks Paul...











Naw, just kidding! That means my Redwings are doing good!  Sorry about that, but being division rivals you know.  I would feel bad about ribbing you, but any Blackhawks fan worth their weight , would NEVER turn down a chance to goad a Redwings fan you know.


----------



## wee_blondie

:drinky: 

I'll drink to that - we can all be LOSERS together!!


----------



## Kensai

Well, the mighty Mapleleafs have won 7 of their last 8, their latest victory demolishing Montreal 5-1!!! Any Habs fans here? :uhyeah: 

I can as a result of these wins, see that the actual winner of the Stanley Cup will be, without any hesitation, or shadow of a doubt, the Toronto Mapleleafs. You heard it here first folks, you can slap my *** and call me grand-ma should they not win the SC. *Prays that TO win the SC*!!


----------



## mrhnau

Kensai said:


> Well, the mighty Mapleleafs have won 7 of their last 8, their latest victory demolishing Montreal 5-1!!! Any Habs fans here? :uhyeah:
> 
> I can as a result of these wins, see that the actual winner of the Stanley Cup will be, without any hesitation, or shadow of a doubt, the Toronto Mapleleafs. You heard it here first folks, you can slap my *** and call me grand-ma should they not win the SC. *Prays that TO win the SC*!!



well, I don't care for slapping of any form, but I doubt the Mapleleafs will win the SC... I'm thinking Buffalo has a very good shot this year.


----------



## bydand

Kensai said:


> I can as a result of these wins, see that the actual winner of the Stanley Cup will be, without any hesitation, or shadow of a doubt, the Toronto Mapleleafs.





mrhnau said:


> I'm thinking Buffalo has a very good shot this year.



Well you both have a shot of being correct; if the Redwings all come down with some strange ailment and puts them out for the rest of the season that is!   

Actually, good luck to everybodies "home" team, there is a lot of the season left and I'm here for the enjoyment of watching a great hockey game, reguardless of who takes it all in the end. (forgone conclusion for the Wings though :wink2


----------



## wee_blondie

bydand said:


> Actually, good luck to everybodies "home" team, there is a lot of the season left and I'm here for the enjoyment of watching a great hockey game, reguardless of who takes it all in the end. (forgone conclusion for the Wings though :wink2


 
Yeah, there's loads of games to go....(c'mon flames    _pleeeeaaassse!!_)

So I guess this year's tactic is to lie low before pouncing on the league and driving home victory! 

Ah well, even if my first team isn't doing so great just now I can still enjoy my other top team - GO DEVILS!!!!!! 

Ha, I was wearing an old shirt from the '04 cup finals and one of the guys on the rig asked what the stanley cup was.  "synchronised ice-boxing" came my reply: you should have seen his face  

Peachy! :boing1:


----------



## Kensai

mrhnau said:


> well, I don't care for slapping of any form, but I doubt the Mapleleafs will win the SC... I'm thinking Buffalo has a very good shot this year.


 

No no no no... believe me mate, I was being sarcastic. The Leafs won't win the SC, I was seeing how many people (Sens fans) I could bait. Don't appear to be many/any on here. How nice.  

Nah, I think you're right about the Sabres. However, that's the beauty of the NHL, you have no idea who'll win overall. Those that do swimmingly well during the regular season often choke in the first round *cough SENS cough*.


----------



## Kensai

Kensai said:


> No no no no... believe me mate, I was being sarcastic. The Leafs won't win the SC, I was seeing how many people (Sens fans) I could bait. Don't appear to be many/any on here. How nice.
> 
> Nah, I think you're right about the Sabres. However, that's the beauty of the NHL, you have no idea who'll win overall. Those that do swimmingly well during the regular season often choke in the first round *cough SENS cough*.


 
That said, our coach, whom I'm sure Canes fans will be familiar with, is Paul Maurice. He led the Canes to the SC finals in 02 didn't he? He's, thus far an improvement on PQ, as there's a much more up-tempo, fore-checking style of game being played by them. They create more turn-overs and chances now than they ever did under Quinn.


----------



## mrhnau

Kensai said:


> That said, our coach, whom I'm sure Canes fans will be familiar with, is Paul Maurice. He led the Canes to the SC finals in 02 didn't he? He's, thus far an improvement on PQ, as there's a much more up-tempo, fore-checking style of game being played by them. They create more turn-overs and chances now than they ever did under Quinn.



Yeah, we know him well  He had that great run, then the abysimal year after that got him fired. Personally, I think it was a bit hasty, but in the long run, its worked out ok  Especially considering we now have the cup


----------



## Arizona Angel

Go Redwings!!!

(and that's about all I have to say about that).


----------



## Kensai

mrhnau said:


> Yeah, we know him well  He had that great run, then the abysimal year after that got him fired. Personally, I think it was a bit hasty, but in the long run, its worked out ok  Especially considering we now have the cup


 
*Sits in the corner muttering to self - plotting the overthrowing of the Carolina Hurricanes*. BOOOOOOO!!!!! BOOOO CANES!!!! :0p


----------



## mrhnau

Kensai said:


> *Sits in the corner muttering to self - plotting the overthrowing of the Carolina Hurricanes*. BOOOOOOO!!!!! BOOOO CANES!!!! :0p



Sacrelige! *immediately gives TONS of negative rep*

hehe


----------



## Kensai

mrhnau said:


> Sacrelige! *immediately gives TONS of negative rep*
> 
> hehe


 
Lol, you know I actually _did _check just in case.


----------



## mrhnau

The Ducks and Sabers with only one loss each, about 20 games into the season... all I can say is WOW!


----------



## crushing

mrhnau said:


> The Ducks and Sabers with only one loss each, about 20 games into the season... all I can say is WOW!


 
We all know that the team with the best record doesn't make it to the finals in the playoffs and you rarely hear people brag about winning the President's trophy last season.


----------



## Paul B

mrhnau said:


> The Ducks and Sabers with only one loss each, about 20 games into the season... all I can say is WOW!


 
Right? I caught the game last night and they just flat out stomped on the Canes..Ouch. Don't feel too bad,though Mr H..they'll be doing that to just about every team at some point this year. I shudder to think what they'll do to the Hawks. eesh.

The Ducks are on a tear also..but they're just seem *this* much slower than the Sabres..I am definitely looking forward to that matchup when it happens. 

It's also good that TO is back on track..now to get the other 4 original 6 teams going....not a word outta you,bydand!

*Edit*

Ya got that right,crushing. I always think it's funny when the players don't even look at the thing when it's presented..much less touch it.


----------



## Kensai

crushing said:


> We all know that the team with the best record doesn't make it to the finals in the playoffs and you rarely hear people brag about winning the President's trophy last season.


 
Agreed, look at the Sens every year almost. It's way to early to tell I think. As for the Sabres only loss this year, who was it that inflicted that eh?


----------



## Kensai

Darn it. 2-1 to the Boo-ins, sorry, Bruins.


----------



## mrhnau

A couple of conferences look interesting... The every division in the  Eastern conferences has only one team each with a losing record. The Southeast (home of the much beloved Canes) have only 6 point spread between the top and next to last in division! scary! The Western conferance has no divisions with only one losing team... the East looks fairly tough this year!


----------



## Kensai

mrhnau said:


> A couple of conferences look interesting... The every division in the Eastern conferences has only one team each with a losing record. The Southeast (home of the much beloved Canes) have only 6 point spread between the top and next to last in division! scary! The Western conferance has no divisions with only one losing team... the East looks fairly tough this year!


 

Well my opinion is that it's the tougher of the two conferences. People always go on about the West being stronger, if that's the case, how come the last 2 seasons have been won by Eastern conference teams? There are some great teams in the West, but overall, I think the East has it. 

Bloody NJ Devils...


----------



## Paul B

Kensai said:


> Well my opinion is that it's the tougher of the two conferences. People always go on about the West being stronger, if that's the case, how come the last 2 seasons have been won by Eastern conference teams? There are some great teams in the West, but overall, I think the East has it.
> 
> Bloody NJ Devils...


 

I agree for the most part. I think a few years back when Detroit(Boo),Colorado,and Dallas were in their heyday the West was stacked..now I think it's the East's turn for a while. 

How about those Penguins? Those kids (Malkin,Staal) are the real deal.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Paul B said:


> Detroit(Boo)




Hey Did someone call?


----------



## Paul B

Woohoo! Fire the head coach and we up and win 3 in a row! 

Way to be,Savvy!


----------



## Kensai

Bloody Leafs have dropped off again. Oh well, they'll no doubt be playing golf again next April...


----------



## mrhnau

Canes are doing decent  Second in the division, and if things end now they have a playoff spot.... still, I'd like a higher seed 

I'm impressed w/ Anaheim. Only 3 losses this late in the season. Pretty awesome! Buffalo not far behind


----------



## micah

Go Sabres


----------



## wee_blondie

:flame: 

YYYEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!!  FLAMES FINALLY WON A GAME!!

http://msn.foxsports.com/nhl/team?statsId=3&FSO2&ATT=MS

Excuse me as I do a little dance.........*wiggle, boogie, clap hands*

Right, the season has now officially started!  Yey!


----------



## Paul B

wee_blondie said:


> ......Right, the season has now officially started! Yey!


 
Right there with ya,Wee. The Hawks are .500 in late December..Stanley Cup,here we come!  

Anaheim is a freak of nature.


----------



## wee_blondie

Here's the latest....

http://msn.foxsports.com/nhl/standings

We got the ducks tonight.......time for some roastin'  :ultracool


----------



## Tames D

Paul B said:


> Right there with ya,Wee. The Hawks are .500 in late December..Stanley Cup,here we come!
> *Anaheim is a freak of nature.*



I beg your pardon.


----------



## mrhnau

QUI-GON said:


> [/b]
> I beg your pardon.



They have come back down to earth, but they are still doing pretty darn good


----------



## mrhnau

Getting down to the wire  Looks like the Ducks have lost some ground and are about to fall out of their division lead! They had such a good start too...

The Canes are still in, but its going to be tight in the East...

Can't wait for the playoffs!


----------



## Tames D

I'll be at the Kings/Blackhawks gome tomorrow night. I know, I know, a couple of last place teams but I will still enjoy. Maybe see a few fights...


----------



## mrhnau

QUI-GON said:


> I'll be at the Kings/Blackhawks gome tomorrow night. I know, I know, a couple of last place teams but I will still enjoy. Maybe see a few fights...


you can't beat a live game. I enjoy watching on TV, but its nothing like seeing it live  Gotta love those fights! What I don't like are fights that make no sense... one team is beating another by 4 with one minute left, so the other team thinks "gee, we can't beat them, so lets just physically beat them ". While still a fight and exciting, its kind of obvious...


----------



## mrhnau

Looks like things are getting close to winding down! Things look -really- tight in the East, with 6 teams having a legit shot for the final 3 slots. Things in the West are still in play, but it looks pretty set, with only one team in reasonable reach of encroaching into the field of 8 playoff teams.

Did anyone get to see the Fedoruk punch? It was pretty solid! Honestly, I don't think he should lose playing time. Everyone loves fights, it just happened that this time he landed a real punch. Now, on the other hand, that mess with that guy attacking a skater with his stick (Tootoo I think?) has no place in hockey, and I'm glad he got suspended!


----------



## mrhnau

well, the regular season ended, and so did the season for the Hurricanes  Oh well... I'm hoping for a better year next year  I must admit, I'm only slightly paying attn to the rest of the Stanley Cup. I might consider watching when it comes to the finals, but up till then, I doubt it...

anyone have favorites? Enjoying the series so far?


----------



## Miles

mrhnau said:


> well, the regular season ended, and so did the season for the Hurricanes  Oh well... I'm hoping for a better year next year  I must admit, I'm only slightly paying attn to the rest of the Stanley Cup. I might consider watching when it comes to the finals, but up till then, I doubt it...
> 
> anyone have favorites? Enjoying the series so far?


 
Well, my Red Wings are still in it.  Last night they finally beat Calgary at Calgary but it took 2 OTs.  I feel like a zombie today I am so tired!  Tonight is Dallas/Vancouver-game 7 so it should be a good one.

Miles


----------



## crushing

Miles said:


> Well, my Red Wings are still in it. Last night they finally beat Calgary at Calgary but it took 2 OTs. I feel like a zombie today I am so tired! Tonight is Dallas/Vancouver-game 7 so it should be a good one.
> 
> Miles


 
Same here.  I'm hoping the Wings end up with Dallas rather than San Jose for the second round.  It's not so bad dealing with Central Time games.

It seemed like almost as soon as my head hit the pillow I was already reaching for the snooze button!


----------



## Tames D

*How About Them Ducks???*


----------



## crushing

QUI-GON said:


> *How About Them Ducks???*


 
They are winning.  Up 2-0 in the finals.  Good close physical games too.  I think I would even pull for them if Pronger didn't play for them.  There are just certain people you don't want to see lift the cup people like Dale Hunter, Marty McSorley, Claude Lemieux, and Chris Pronger.


----------



## crushing

Pronger suspended again for yet another cheap shot.  Unlike the last series, this time Pronger's elbow strike would have been legal in the UFC.  With Pronger being a repeat offender and well known for his headhunting, I'm surprised that he only got one game.  Go Sens!!!!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/playoffs2007/news/story?id=2891998


----------



## mrhnau

Well, looks like the Ducks won  Good for them! I'm afraid I did not get to watch too much of this post-season... kind of sad my 'Canes did not make it :-(

Oh well! On to the next season! Go 'Canes!


----------



## Kensai

YAY!!! The Sens lost. As a Leafs fan, this pleases me greatly.  GO DUCKS!!


----------



## Tames D

QUI-GON said:


> *How About Them Ducks???*


LIke I said...


----------

